# Crooked beak



## Shawna1421 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! I am a brand new chicken mom! We have 16 four week old chicks. One of them has a crooked beak - the top is growing one direction and the bottom is growing the other - and it's getting worse as it gets older. The chick is quite a bit smaller than the others so I think it is not eating as much. Is there any way to fix this? I'd hate to see it die.Thank you!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It's referred to as a cross beak. Unfortunately there isn't a remedy. Most people say to cull as eating and drinking will be difficult for the chick. A few people here have managed to tend to its special needs and kept them with their flock.


----------

